# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Niscalos o Lactarius deliciosus.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo unos Niscalos de esta semana.

El mízcalo,2 níscalo3 o robellón,4 de nombre científico Lactarius deliciosus, es un hongo basidiomiceto comestible, de la familia Russulaceae. Es muy común en España y crece en pinares y bosques mixtos. Su seta, o cuerpo fructífero, aflora en otoño, y es muy apreciada en gastronomía. El basónimo de esta especie es Agaricus deliciosus L. 1753.1 El epíteto específico, deliciosus, significa "delicioso".3
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactarius_deliciosus






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Azuer (10-nov-2015),HUESITO (08-nov-2015),JMTrigos (08-nov-2015),Jonasino (09-nov-2015),Los terrines (10-nov-2015),willi (08-nov-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Hola Francisco, a riesgo de parecer una "mosca cojonera" que no hace nada más que poner pegas, he de decir que cuanto más miro el ejemplar de la segunda foto menos me parece _L. deliciosus_.

_Lactarius deliciosus_ tiene el pie escrobiculado, es decir presenta unas pequeñas manchas o fositas, mientras que el de la foto es liso. Por otra parte las láminas de _L. deliciosus_ son de un bonito color naranja zanahoria y en las zonas lesionadas exuda un látex también naranja que no cambia de color, mientras que en el ejemplar de la foto las láminas presentan un color rojizo vinoso oscuro, y las zonas lesionadas también de color rojo. ¿Recuerdas el color del látex al corte?

Además, en la primera foto, se ve que el ejemplar que está más enterrado, el de la izquierda, tiene el sombrero prácticamente verde, mientras que _L. deliciosus_ tiene muy poca tendencia a verdear.

Con todo esto quiero decir que me parece más _Lactarius vinosus_ que _L. deliciosus_.

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------

frfmfrfm (10-nov-2015),Los terrines (10-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (11-nov-2015),termopar (10-nov-2015)

----------


## Azuer

Os voy a poner unas claves para diferenciar los _Lactarius_ de látex naranja o rojo, que conforman la sección _Dapetes_ y que se denominan "nízcalos" en general, aunque como podéis ver, en realidad, se trata de diferentes especies. Aunque todas son comestibles, la calidad gastronómica puede variar bastante de una especie a otra:

SUBGÉNERO PIPERITES (Fries) Kauffman. SECCIÓN DAPETES Fries

Caracteres generales	

Sombrero pegajoso, muchas veces como "escarchado”, a veces seco, de color anaranjado o naranja-rojizo. Cutícula zonada o gutulada. Látex escaso, de color naranja, inmutable, o que posteriormente se torna en rojizo o rojo vinoso, dando unas tonalidades como azuladas a las láminas., La carne y el látex con sabor suave. Esporóforos con más o menos tonalidades verdes en la madurez o sobre las zonas dañadas. Especies micorrízicas de coníferas, sólamente una especie asociada con Cistus. 2 Subsecciones

Clave para SUBSECCIONES	

1. Inicialmente látex naranja, inmutable o que enrojece posteriormente Subsección Deliciosini
2. Inicialmente látex rojo, rojo vinoso o con ciertas tonalidades azuladas Subsección Sanguifluini

SUBGÉNERO PIPERITES (Fries) Kauffman. SECCIÓN DAPETES (Fries)
Subsección Deliciosini (Bon & Basso)

1. Hábitat bajo Pinus, también en bosques termófilos y mediterráneos .........2
1. Hábitat bajo Abies alba, sombrero más o menos pegajoso, naranja, naranja-rosáceo, sin tonalidades verdosas.... *Lactarius salmonicolor*
1. Hábitat bajo Picea abies, sombrero no o poco pegajoso, naranja, o que toma marcadas tonalidades verdosas.... *Lactarius deterrimus
*
2. Látex naranja inmutable ........3
2. Látex inicialmente naranja después rojizo. Sombrero con cutícula "grasienta" o "escarchada", anaranjado, fuertemente marcado por manchas verdosas o casi enteramente verdoso....*Lactarius semisanguifluus	*
3. Sombrero con cutícula mayormente "grasienta" o "escarchada", zonado y gutulado, anaranjado, naranja-rosado, naranja rojizo, generalmente poco verdoso ....*Lactarius deliciosus*
3. Sombrero con cutícula mayormente "grasienta" o "escarchada", zonado y gutulado, naranja-marrón, naranja-grisáceo-marrón, marrón-violáceo, no o poco verdoso.... *Lactarius quieticolor*

SUBGÉNERO PIPERITES (Fries) Kauffman. SECCIÓN DAPETES (Fries)
Subsección Sanguifluini (Bon & Basso)

1. Látex rojizo, rojo vinoso........2
1. Látex azuleante. Sombrero blanco como amoratado suave, azul marfileño, azul-anaranjado oscuro, azul oscuro, más o menos zonado. Láminas crema con esfumaciones amoratadas, crema anaranjadas con tintes azulados. Carne azulada en las partes más externas. Pie grisáceo amoratado, gris azulado con pocos escrobículos más oscuros. Hábitat en terrenos con matas y arbustos bajo Cistus....*Lactarius cyanopus
*
2. Sombrero anaranjado cremoso, carne coloreada de gris crema, gris anaranjado, anaranjado ocráceo o rosa ocraceo oscuro. No o poco zonado, no o poco verdoso. Láminas rosa-lila. Hábitat subtermófilo bajo pinos (Pinus nigra, Pynus sylvestris). Sobre suelos calcáreos.... _Lactarius sanguifluus_
2. Sombrero anaranjado rojizo, rojo violáceo, vináceo púrpura, marcadamente zonado o gutulado, fuerte tendencia a ponerse verdoso. Láminas rojo violáceas, con tendencia a ponerse verdosas. Hábitat mediterráneo, bajo pinos (Pinus halepensis, Pinus pinaster, Pinus pinea).... *Lactarius vinosus
*

----------

frfmfrfm (10-nov-2015),Jonasino (10-nov-2015),Los terrines (10-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (11-nov-2015),perdiguera (11-nov-2015),termopar (10-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Azuer, todo lo contrario encantado de aprender, ahora no tengo mucho tiempo, ya te pondre algunos detalles. 
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Jonasino

> [/I][/B]


Pero a pasar de esa clase magistral tengo un miedo a las setas y a las ostras que no veas. Gracias Francisco y Azuer

----------


## Azuer

> Pero a pasar de esa clase magistral tengo un miedo a las setas y a las ostras que no veas. Gracias Francisco y Azuer


Hola Jonasino, haces bien. A las setas hay que tenerles mucho respeto. Y si no, me remito a las últimas intoxicaciones (algunas incluso mortales) que han salido en la prensa:

http://www.farodevigo.es/gran-vigo/2...s/1340886.html
http://www.farodevigo.es/portada-o-m...o/1340745.html
http://www.telecinco.es/informativos...066955113.html

En los últimos posts habéis podido comprobar lo fácil que es confundir especies muy frecuentes y comunes, aparentemente fáciles de identificar y que resulta que no lo son en absoluto (como son los champiñones del género Agaricus o los nízcalos pertenecientes a la sección Dapetes del género Lactarius). Afortunadamente, la mayoría de las veces, esas confusiones no tienen ninguna repercusión porque esas especies son también comestibles o, en el peor de los casos, inocuas, como es el caso de las distintas especies de nízcalos. Otras veces esas confusiones acarrean consecuencias más graves como es el caso de confundir los Agaricus comestibles (champiñones) con los Agaricus amarilleantes tóxicos o con alguna Amanita blanca tóxica (Amanita proxima como hemos visto). El problema grave es cuando esa confusión se produce con alguna especie tóxica mortal y, entonces, las consecuencias son fatales. Todos los años asistimos a algún caso. 

Como ya he dicho en alguna ocasión, hay que estar muy, pero que muy seguro de la identificación de una seta antes de comérnosla, porque las confusiones son más frecuentes de lo que os podáis imaginar. Hay que fijarse en todos los detalles de la seta, muchas veces sutiles y que pueden pasar desapercibidos para un ojo poco experto.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (11-nov-2015),JMTrigos (11-nov-2015),perdiguera (11-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Azuer te subo una foto de la parrilla, sabia que había cogido dos variedades distinta otros años los había cogido con un compañero que me enseño a distinguirlas aunque la explicación fue que las dos variedades eran comestibles junto con el color distinto que se ve sin ningún problema.

La mayoría yo también diría que era Lactarius vinosus y estaban asociados a un Pinus halepensis.
El más claro pienso que puede ser Lactarius deliciosus o Lactarius salmonicolor es el que esta señalado con la flecha.




Muchas gracias, yo en particular estoy super contento con las explicaciones y me imagino que los compañeros también.
Si ves algo más tu al lío :Smile: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Azuer

Pues viendo esta última foto yo creo que no hay duda de que realmente se trataba de _Lactarius vinosus_. Aunque ya están un poco "achicharrados" se aprecia el látex de color rojo vinoso en el corte del pie y las láminas también de color rojizo con tendencia a ponerse verdosas. Junto con las primeras fotos donde se aprecia el sombrero claramene zonado, _Lactarius vinosus_.

El ejemplar más claro (el que señalas con la flecha) ya es para nota. Sólo con la foto de la parrilla no sabría qué decirte... :Confused: 

Aunque en el mundo de las setas no se puede generalizar, en el caso del género _Lactarius_ (y sólo en este caso), yo creo que no decimos ninguna barbaridad si establecemos la regla sencillita de recordar de que si un nízcalo al corte presenta *látex de color naranja, rojizo, o naranja que después pasa a rojizo*, entonces se trata de una seta comestible (o al menos no tóxica). Si, por el contrario, el látex es blanquecino, amarillo o violeta, entonces lo mejor es dejarlo en su sitio, no porque sean tóxicas (no recuerdo ningún _Lactarius_ venenoso) sino porque presentan un sabor acre o amargo que los invalida para la cocina.

Saludos.
Emilio.

----------


## Azuer

Pues para completar el tema voy a subir fotos de las 2 especies de nízcalos comestibles que yo considero que tienen una calidad gastronómica superior a los otros (aunque sobre ésto siempre hay opiniones), me refiero a _Lactarius deliciosus_ y a _L. sanguifluus_.

En un primer vistazo se diferencian claramente por el color del látex, naranja zanahoria inmutable en _L. deliciosus_ y rojizo a vinoso en _L. sanguifluus_. Pero si nos fijamos más detenidamente hay otras diferencias. El sombrero de _L. deliciosus_ es convexo al principio, evolucionando a extendido y finalmente deprimido con forma de embudo, de un típico color anaranjado vivo, zonado en circulos concéntricos más claros y más oscuros. Por su parte, el sombrero de _L. sanguifluus_ suele tener una forma convexa durante buena parte de su desarrollo, con el centro umbilicado, después se aplana bastante, aunque en esta especie no suele llegar a embudarse tanto como en _L. deliciosus_. Además suele presentar colores más apagados, de un color ocráceo pálido con cierto matiz anaranjado, pero nunca netamente naranja, y la cutícula en muchos ejemplares no está zonada en absoluto, siendo vagamente zonada en otros.
Las láminas de _L. deliciosus_ son también de color naranja y exudan un látex de color naranja inmutable en las heridas (con el tiempo, las láminas toman un tono verdoso), mientras que las de L. sanguifluus al principio tienen un color pálido, entre ocráceo anaranjado y rosado, adquiriendo pronto tonos rojo vinosos o púrpuras, por las heridas exudan un látex de color rojo vinoso.
El pie de ambas especies es bastante corto y de aspecto robusto, y ambos pueden presentar escrobículos o fositas con aspecto de manchas, de nuevo naranjas en _L. deliciosus_ y de color rojo vinoso en _L. sanguifluus_.

Para ilustrar estas diferencias subo fotos de las 2 especies:

Lactarius deliciosus:








Y Lactarius sanguifluus:







Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-nov-2015),Los terrines (11-nov-2015),NoRegistrado (11-nov-2015),perdiguera (11-nov-2015),termopar (13-nov-2015)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros subo dos fotos donde agrupo los niscalos anteriores.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

